# Wella System Professional products!



## user79 (May 11, 2007)

I tried this on recommendation of a friend who is a hairdresser. This is what the product looks like:







It's a leave-in balm that conditions and softens your hair. I use shampoo and conditioner as normal, then squirt 2 dollops of this in my hand and distribute it into the length of my towel-dried hair, no rinsing. The smell is awesome and makes my hair reallly soft and manageable. Definitely tames frizzies, even when letting the hair air-dry.

It's expensive for kind of a small bottle (125ml) but I think it will actually last a while, and it's so worth it. Love this so much more than Redken Anti-Snap Treatment, which I felt didn't really do much of anything. This Balm is more moisturizing, and the smell is awesome too!

If you have long hair and normal to dry hair, I can def recommend this!


BTW, has anyone here tried other Wella System Professional products? Id so, please share your thoughts. I would like to try other stuff from this brand...


----------



## cindeepoo (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Rave for Wella System Professional Enrich Balm!*

they have a spray that supposed to be awesome too.. a clear bottle and the spray is a golden-ish color. i just found it online.. its the restructurizer.. 
my hairdresser friend recommended it too but I can never break down to pay almost 20 for it!! lol
(but after ur review now maybe I will)


----------



## Dizzy (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Rave for Wella System Professional Enrich Balm!*

I work in a salon that sells Wella- it's absolutely awesome.  I haven't tried a single product that I didn't like (yet! lol)


----------



## Esperanza (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Rave for Wella System Professional Enrich Balm!*

I already used the Reinforce Mousse: it's a regenerative & volumizing treatment for hair (it's also an after-sun product) and I totally loved it. It soothes the hair & has a great moisture power while giving a nice volume. And the smell was really awesome too!! I still remember it! Here's a pic:






And yeah, it's a bit expensive but the quality is really here so it's totally worth a try.


----------



## user79 (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Rave for Wella System Professional Enrich Balm!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_I work in a salon that sells Wella- it's absolutely awesome.  I haven't tried a single product that I didn't like (yet! lol)_

 
Is there a very nourishing and moisturizing conditioner you can recommend?


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Rave for Wella System Professional Enrich Balm!*

ill have to try it out! i love wella, especially their color protecting shampoo its my favorite.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Rave for Wella System Professional Enrich Balm!*

I love Wella's Liquid Hair Reconstructizer. I use it because it helps my highlighted hair since I get my hair retouched often. I spray it all over my damp hair and then blowdry. You can spray it on damp hair and air dry it too. My hairdresser sells it at her salon for $12 USD. It was also recommended to me by my hairdresser. For volume, I use Wella's Liquid Hair Brilliant Spray Gel. I spray it to the roots of my hair while it's wet and them blow dry my hair to give it volume. My seller sells this item for $10 USD.


----------



## user79 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Rave for Wella System Professional Enrich Balm!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 

 
_I love Wella's Liquid Hair Reconstructizer. I use it because it helps my highlighted hair since I get my hair retouched often. I spray it all over my damp hair and then blowdry. You can spray it on damp hair and air dry it too. My hairdresser sells it at her salon for $12 USD. It was also recommended to me by my hairdresser. For volume, I use Wella's Liquid Hair Brilliant Spray Gel. I spray it to the roots of my hair while it's wet and them blow dry my hair to give it volume. My seller sells this item for $10 USD._

 
Is this the regular commercial line from Wella though? I meant more the professional, salon line...


----------



## Dizzy (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Rave for Wella System Professional Enrich Balm!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Is there a very nourishing and moisturizing conditioner you can recommend?_

 
30 Second Repair Creme.  It's more of a treatment (still can be used at least every other day) than a conditioner, but IMO it works 10x better than any other conditioner from the other lines in my store if you feel you've got weather-beaten, broken, damaged, dry or over processed hair.  

It's put my Redken Extreme treatments and conditioners to shame, lol.


----------



## Sophia84 (Sep 18, 2007)

For those who've tried Wella System Professional's products what are your fave/ which did you like????


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 18, 2007)

idk if this is wella system...but i LOVE wella's color protective shampoo. It smells soo good like a salon too. it comes in a red bottle


----------



## user79 (Sep 21, 2007)

I swear by the Wella SP Enrich Balm. It's a leave in balm that you apply to the ends of your hair after washing & conditioning as normal. For long hair it's great, it gives it a bit of added moisture and makes it really, really soft. And it smells soooo good!

Check out this threa for more Wella SP recc's:
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=71546


----------



## ratmist (Sep 21, 2007)

I bought one Hydro Mask and used it for about two years.  (My hair was very short and is now mid-length).  It kept my hair in good condition despite repeated colourings, but it was so expensive.  I loved it but decided to try something a little cheaper and without parabens when it finally ran out.

I'm using "Naked" products in their colouring range and 'Rescue Me' mask, both available from Boots (the Naked products are here:  http://nakedbodycare.org.uk/site/main.html).  Their schtick is that they don't use SLS's, parabens or petrochemicals in their products.  The Rescue Me mask behaves almost identically to Wella's Hydro Mask except it's twice the volume (400ml) for £2 less than the Wella product.


----------



## user79 (Nov 1, 2007)

Yesterday I splurged on the Wella SP "30 Second Repair Cream" which is like a very moisturizing conditioner.






I like it a lot. It seems to actually moisturize the hair instead of just _coating _the hair with slippery conditioner (like drugstore conditioners). The consistency is nice, you apply it to your damp hair (wring out the excess water before) and leave it in for at least 30 seconds. I left it on for about 2 minutes while doing my other stuff in the shower. Also, the smell is DIVINE!!! It smells like something really high end from a salon, which it basically is, lol. It left my hair really soft and was so easy to comb after.

Great stuff! I plan on buying a Wella SP shampoo when my current L'Oreal Professionel shampoo runs out. The Wella SP products are expensive but really good.


----------



## user79 (Jan 7, 2008)

I just bought the *Wella SP Regulate shampoo* for oily scalp. It works really well! Gentle enough for daily use and doesn't leave behind any grease or build-up on the scalp. I use the 30 Second Repair Cream on the ends, and the Regulate shampoo on the scalp only. Really great combination!


----------



## versace (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Rave for Wella System Professional Enrich Balm!*

ok,i just bought sp repair shampoo and sp power mask,hairdresser was talking its much better than kerastase(which is hard for me to beleive in) but when i try it out ill let you know


----------



## rbella (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Rave for Wella System Professional Enrich Balm!*

Are you buying this at a pro-store?  I can't find it at any of the salons by me.  But, I've been wanting to use these products for awhile.  Buying them online makes me a little nervous b/c I want to make sure they are from a reputable company.


----------



## rachybloom (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Rave for Wella System Professional Enrich Balm!*

Can you buy this at a place like Ulta or Beauty Express? Or will it only be available in salons?


----------



## user79 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Rave for Wella System Professional Enrich Balm!*

I don't know the availablity of this line in North America, it's probably not as prevalent as TiGi or Matrix or lines like that. I think Wella is a German brand originally? 

I buy mine at salons only, I have never seen this in a drugstore here (it's too expensive for drugstore prices.)

But again, not sure how it is in the USA.

I am using the Color shampoo from Wella Sytem Professional now, it comes in a blue bottle, love that one as well!


----------

